# Super hat- pattern



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

For those who are interested in my Super Hat (from the Picture section) , here is the PDF pattern. 
This is my very first pattern in English, I tried my best but let me know if you find it confusing or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Very cool hat!


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Very unique hat! nice design!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very interesting hat and such a handsome model. I read the pattern but I am not sure I totally understand the process. Maybe I will print it down and study it. My grandsons are in Maine and it is very cold there.

Thank you for sharing and Happy Holidays to you.

sandyj1942


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern,


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the pattern, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Funny, I see no picture.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there a picture?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a MAC, and can't download the pattern


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw the hat in another link, it is beautiful!!


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

My computer won't let me see the pattern.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

This pattern fits what age child? How many would you cast on for an adult?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Funny, I see no picture.


If I'd only pay attention to what I read. Found the picture.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

nannygoat: could you post a link to the picture? I can get the pattern, but no picture.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I just finally "got" wrap and turn. Cannot wait to try this hat.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much! Merry Christmas!


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

mrswyzard said:


> This pattern fits what age child? How many would you cast on for an adult?


 Everything depends on your yarn. I used Lion Cotton ease, 17 stitches in 4", so 40 stitches gave me about 8.5" hat height for 20"-21" head circumference.
An adult man needs about 11.5-12" in height. Find your gauge in 4 " ( I usually knit a small tester for it ) and calculate number of stitches.


headlemk said:


> I just finally "got" wrap and turn. Cannot wait to try this hat.


I use Continental knitting, so I have my yarn on my left -all i Had to do for Wrap and Turn is slip the stitch, bring yarn in between and slip stitch back.

Let me know if you'll need some in process pictures or if you have a problem with my pattern.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, and a good looking model,
The boy looks like a pre-teen. correct.
Bernice


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the hat - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Lena. I knit continental also. Makes wrap and turns super easy. Cant wait to get off work and try it.
Pat (mrswyzard)


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

LenaD said:


> For those who are interested in my Super Hat (from the Picture section) , here is the PDF pattern.
> This is my very first pattern in English, I tried my best but let me know if you find it confusing or something. :mrgreen:


I have a Mac & cannot access this Download. Thanks though.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

rjazz said:


> I use a MAC, and can't download the pattern


I have a MacBook Pro and was able to download and view the pattern. No pic though.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

gram98 said:


> I have a MacBook Pro and was able to download and view the pattern. No pic though.


I'm sorry I should attach pic in my first post, unfortunately I couldn't edit it.








I'll keep it in mind for the next time. I just finished another 3 hats. :mrgreen:


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

mrswyzard said:


> Thank you Lena. I knit continental also. Makes wrap and turns super easy. Cant wait to get off work and try it.
> Pat (mrswyzard)


Love continental, this is the most efficient knitting and requires least movements. Just right for a lazy girl like me.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

thank you lena


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jdsanford5 said:


> Love the hat - thanks for sharing ;-)


Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Lena's pattern is a word document, first with no pic. and then corrected to have pic. If you check on my post I made it a PDF with picture. ( I never run Word so it is easier for me and perhaps for some of you.) Thanks again, Lena.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

rjazz said:


> I use a MAC, and can't download the pattern[/quote
> 
> I use a Mac and downloaded the pattern no bother,but no picture.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the picture and the download link


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for translating the pattern. I think I can do this hat as I recently learned this short row method from making the Wingspan scarf. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

rjazz said:


> I use a MAC, and can't download the pattern


I also use a MAC and was able to download the pattern without a problem.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Nice hat and photo! :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried to download and got corrupt file 

Very cool hat too thanks for sharing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rjazz said:


> I use a MAC, and can't download the pattern


My MAC didn't like it. SPOD.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> My MAC didn't like it. SPOD.


Try this one. :?:


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Lena,
Love this pattern! It is so simple to follow and works up fast. Thank you again for sharing
Pat


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Apparently the PDF download was on the first posting in Pictures so thought I would share it here.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It's a really cool hat.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for the pattern


----------



## Brody (Dec 19, 2013)

I am wondering if Lena would share the pattern for her son Michael's hat.

I love both hats Lena showed and would love to knit them for my grandsons.

Thanks


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Brody, sure. Give me a day or two t write it. I'm in sock rush this week. :_)


----------



## Brody (Dec 19, 2013)

Lena, thank you so very much. My, you are a beautiful knitter. Brody


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

I went to your posts, anyway that is where I thought I was, and could'nt find where you did a pdf of the super hat. Could be I did something wrong. Would sure like it if you could point the way for me to find it. Thanks


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Brody, here is the topic with Michael's hat
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223989-1.html

Jomac, can you see a world Download at the bottom of my previous post? This is the link to access the PDF file.
Or just click the link below.
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/12/17/1387338796046-super_hat.pdf


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Super hat. -I used 2 soft cotton blend worsted weight yarn 207 yards/3.5 oz (less than a half of each) and US 3.75 needles.
Main Color-MC
Second color-SC -I found it is something necessary to wrap the yarn around non-working stitch at the turning point to prevent holes from forming, but I would leave it up to you. To Wrap and Turn slip one stitch from the left needle (first of non-working stitches) to the right, bring the yarn in between needles to the front, and slip the stitch back to non-working position. Then turn the work over and knit back. - Number of stitches will determine the height of the hat. The number of rows in the wedge will determine the width of the wedge and number of wedges needed for the hat. Measure the width of the wedge and head circumference to find out how many wedges youll need for the full hat (keep the negative ease in mind). For my hat I needed exactly 5 wedges. Perfect. If you end up with something like 3.5-4.5 wedges you can play with the width of your wedge by knitting more-less rows in each wedge.
Cast on 40 stitches in MC. The end with the cast on tail is our outer or free edge; always start a row on this edge with the slip stitch, and finish the last stitch on this side as purl.
*Knit in MC 40 stitches in MC. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row.
Knit in SC 38 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (2 stitches left in a non-working position.
Knit in MC 36 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (4 stitches left in non- working position.
Knit in SC 34 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (6 stitches left in non-working position).
Knit in MC 32 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (8 stitches left in non-working position).
Knit in SC 30 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (10 stitches left in nonworking position).
Knit in MC 28 stitches. Turn. Knit back to the end of the row (12 stitches


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you. It is such a nice hat I need to give it a try. Doubt if i will come close to the uniformity of your knitting tho.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

really cool hat 
thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Your knitting is so beautiful and uniform... Love both of your hats and added to my projects to do list....


----------

